# Indoor Spraying? Idaho Painter



## SweetLu (Feb 28, 2017)

So there’s this painter on Instagram and YouTube “Idaho Painter” and he always posts videos of spraying exteriors. But now that it’s interior season, he’s posting all these video of him spraying trim in homes that are clearly being lived in. 

Do any of you do this? If so how much time do you spend taping off? Does it really save that much time?

I get that new construction is easy to spray without floors being installed etc, but IMO I wouldn’t want to ever start spraying trim throughout a house that has furniture etc all throughout.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm all for spraying ceilings in occupied homes when I can. Trim, especially doors are really tricky. I've sprayed doors set up in the garage and just brushed the casings. Unless carpet is being replaced, I don't know how its worth it.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Do it all the time. can knock 2 days off a 5 day project. the act of spraying is much smoother and a day of taping could result in less time actually painting.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah we do it sometimes. As to whether or not all the masking is really worth it in terms of saving time, that depends on how efficient you are at masking. 

If your not good with tape, familiar with hand maskers, how to vent overspray, etc., then it might not save you any time at all. It certainly can work well in some situations if you have developed the skills to make it work.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Overspray is easier to control indoors because you're generally using a smaller tip at a lower pressure and there's no wind since you control ventilation. Get friendly with 12" paper and painter's plastic--stapling it up through cardboard scraps and touching up afterwards saves time, especially on textured surfaces where the pinholes are easier to hide. 

Best practices are not the Idaho Painter's strong suit, so be cautious before adopting any of his methods. He's catering how-to videos to the DIY crowd and trying to sell stuff from his store. 

Here's some channels I sub to:
https://www.youtube.com/user/user72689
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSHCS
https://www.youtube.com/user/howtopaintinfo
https://www.youtube.com/user/PeckDrywallPainting
https://www.youtube.com/user/ridezarize


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

It truly depends on the desired result. We get into stuff all tgevtime where the trim has been sprayed and that's the desired finish. It's in the budget so we'll hose anything we can! Mask,mask,mask! Cha-ching,cha-ching,cha-ching!
And as has been said ip is kind of a hack by professional standards, he does have some decent basic information, but don't take his methods to work with ya.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I spray in occupied homes when I have to. I sprayed ceilings in my friends home a little bit ago. He didn't realize how much we painters plastic stuff off until I started covering everything. 

I will be starting an oak cabinet job, priming and painting white. It's an occupied home and I'll be confining everything to the kitchen and dining room only. Plastic booth being taped up, zipper entrance installed, air vent out the sliding door to the back deck. 
Going to spray shellac, then grain fill, sand, then waterborne prime, then two coats of durapoxy.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> I spray in occupied homes when I have to. I sprayed ceilings in my friends home a little bit ago. He didn't realize how much we painters plastic stuff off until I started covering everything.
> 
> I will be starting an oak cabinet job, priming and painting white. It's an occupied home and I'll be confining everything to the kitchen and dining room only. Plastic booth being taped up, zipper entrance installed, air vent out the sliding door to the back deck.
> Going to spray shellac, then grain fill, sand, then waterborne prime, then two coats of durapoxy.


Check out lenmar (BM)conversion varnish. GAME CHANGER. Talk to a rep about grain fill but this stuff is the cats meow. Stinky (lacquer) but dries quick, recoat quick super nice finish....if you're gonna go through all that its worth sending the ho out for the day and giving them awesomeness that's ez for you. I picked up a gallon and the hardner for $60. Lifetime supply of hardner,lol...but it was 12 or 16 bucks...whoopty do.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

lilpaintchic said:


> Check out lenmar (BM)conversion varnish. GAME CHANGER. Talk to a rep about grain fill but this stuff is the cats meow. Stinky (lacquer) but dries quick, recoat quick super nice finish....if you're gonna go through all that its worth sending the ho out for the day and giving them awesomeness that's 3rd for you. I picked up a gallon and the hardner for $60. Lifetime supply of hardner,lol...but it was 12 or 16 bucks...whoopty do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lenmar has such a huge catalog and 0 market share here, pretty sad really.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Check out lenmar (BM)conversion varnish. GAME CHANGER. Talk to a rep about grain fill but this stuff is the cats meow. Stinky (lacquer) but dries quick, recoat quick super nice finish....if you're gonna go through all that its worth sending the ho out for the day and giving them awesomeness that's 3rd for you. I picked up a gallon and the hardner for $60. Lifetime supply of hardner,lol...but it was 12 or 16 bucks...whoopty do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So use conversion varnish to hide the grain then?
Do you mix that stuff like traditional clear CV with the catalyst and xylene, and then 1 hr or 45 minute pot life?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> So use conversion varnish to hide the grain then?
> Do you mix that stuff like traditional clear CV with the catalyst and xylene, and then 1 hr or 45 minute pot life?


Check with bm about a compatable grain filler. I don't have much experience with it honestly, I just shot a set of cabs a couple weeks ago that were new (shaker) and factory white. Customer decided they wanted a different color. Call a rep and pick their brain but this stuff will totally speed up the process putting more $in your pocket and a superior finish. Probably want a filler and an undercoat but again, dries quick. Sands great in about 20 minutes! Recoat in 45. Fantastic coverage. White to dark blue, thin coats and it dang near had perfect coverage in 1 coat. The 2nd coat was just because it felt right,lol.

Pot life was 8 hrs (I think?? I had it set up and cleaned up in about 2 hrs or so then it was go-home-30.) And just mix it with the hardner and go for it. I put 2 capfulls in a half pint (used my hvlp) and it came out perfect. It says ya gotta scuff between coats so I did but I'm wondering if it was truly necessary....
I'll definitely be using it again. I really wanted to shoot all the trim in this place with that product....overkill,yes. But I fell In love with it.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Short while ago, a GC I do ALOT of work for told me he had a job coming up in the spring that would require a bunch of exterior spraying. He's been grinding me to get a sprayer for a few years now. Told me that if I couldn't do the spray on the outside he'd have to get someone else to do it. First time he's ever said that.

Thought about it for a while and then pulled the trigger and told him I'd go for it. Never sprayed anything in my life with an airless. Can barely remember the last time I even used a rattle can. This is gonna be interesting. Now I'm kind of committed. Ugh. I don't even have anyone to show me how to use the thing. Double ugh.

Anyhoo, probably 80% of my work is residential occupied repaints. Doubt this thing is gonna get used a bunch, but this first job is probably gonna pay for the sprayer. Don't have a shop, so spraying cabinets are probably out. I don't even think I can buy a hand masker or refills within 80Km.

I might be an idiot for agreeing to this, but here I am. Stuck with the decision. Gotta choose between a Graco or Titan from the looks of things. From a search on here, Graco seems to be the pump of choice with Titan not far behind. I think a new Graco 395 (pc? Can't remember) goes for around $1200-1300, Titan 330 for around $700 or so.

Gonna end up wearing out the interweb on here trying to figure this out once spring comes. Wife said I should spray our shed to practice. lol. Good thing it's hidden behind the house.

Probably won't be watching the Idaho painter for advice. His video about organizing a painter's van and calling his plastic tubs "tupperwares" 4000 times kind of turned me off.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Overspray is easier to control indoors because you're generally using a smaller tip at a lower pressure and there's no wind since you control ventilation. Get friendly with 12" paper and painter's plastic--stapling it up through cardboard scraps and touching up afterwards saves time, especially on textured surfaces where the pinholes are easier to hide.
> 
> Best practices are not the Idaho Painter's strong suit, so be cautious before adopting any of his methods. He's catering how-to videos to the DIY crowd and trying to sell stuff from his store.
> 
> ...


low brow marketing at it's finest!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Short while ago, a GC I do ALOT of work for told me he had a job coming up in the spring that would require a bunch of exterior spraying. He's been grinding me to get a sprayer for a few years now. Told me that if I couldn't do the spray on the outside he'd have to get someone else to do it. First time he's ever said that.
> 
> Thought about it for a while and then pulled the trigger and told him I'd go for it. Never sprayed anything in my life with an airless. Can barely remember the last time I even used a rattle can. This is gonna be interesting. Now I'm kind of committed. Ugh. I don't even have anyone to show me how to use the thing. Double ugh.
> 
> ...


Learning your machine and techniques on an exterior will be perfect for ya! And We'll help ya along, you know that. backrolling/brushing will probably be really helpful at first but you'll get the flow of it pretty quick I bet. YouTube is a great place to start and if you can get a graco or titan rep to come out and show ya some things then do it! That's their job. and painting the shed is a great idea once you figure it out you'll never go back. You'll find it to be a valuable part of your arsenal. If not, just sell it. and for what it's worth, pm me your address and I'll send ya a handmasker if you really can't find 1 around you that's a must have item. GO BILL! You got this thang!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had to match a trim paint to a lacquer once because when the painter sprayed the trim, you could see the lacquer over spray on every single piece of previously painted trim in the house. The solution was to start using a tinted trim paint that matched the lacquer so you couldn't see the over spray. Like everything in this business there is the right way and there is the hack way, and spraying indoors is no different. Spaying ceilings is great if the prep is done correctly. Spraying trim that's been installed? Not a big fan. Lots of prep to do it correctly. Cabinets and doors? Depends on the situation.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Check out lenmar (BM)conversion varnish. GAME CHANGER. Talk to a rep about grain fill but this stuff is the cats meow. Stinky (lacquer) but dries quick, recoat quick super nice finish....if you're gonna go through all that its worth sending the ho out for the day and giving them awesomeness that's ez for you. I picked up a gallon and the hardner for $60. Lifetime supply of hardner,lol...but it was 12 or 16 bucks...whoopty do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Funny, just a couple of days ago someone posted a response to me that Lenmar was crap. Apparently someone is telling fibs. So lets see, in 30 years i have had numerous painters tell me Lenmar is fantastic, and one person tell me it is crap. Who to believe. who to believe.......


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Learning your machine and techniques on an exterior will be perfect for ya! And We'll help ya along, you know that. backrolling/brushing will probably be really helpful at first but you'll get the flow of it pretty quick I bet. YouTube is a great place to start and if you can get a graco or titan rep to come out and show ya some things then do it! That's their job. and painting the shed is a great idea once you figure it out you'll never go back. You'll find it to be a valuable part of your arsenal. If not, just sell it. and for what it's worth, pm me your address and I'll send ya a handmasker if you really can't find 1 around you that's a must have item. GO BILL! You got this thang!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep, I knew you and the rest of PT would have my back when this thing happens. As far as reps, in the close to 10yrs I've lived here I've never met one or even heard of them mentioned for paint or anything else. Small town problems. As far as the hand masker, it'll just be a trip to the city which I'll have to do for the sprayer anyways. Probably gonna have to load up on a bunch of whatever else is involved in spraying so this is gonna be a reasonably large purchase on top of the sprayer itself.

I just hate the fact that I'm gonna be stuck having to spend hours on the road if I need tips or parts or whatever else commonly comes up using these things. Either way, no point in whining about it now as I've committed myself. Just have to figure out how large of a beast I need to get.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Pumps are like most tools, once you buy one you will use it again. Maybe not right away but you will use it again.I spray a lot and can't imagine not having one.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

One thing I will say is that based on the Graco FB page, they certainly stand behind Idaho Painter. They've got tons of his videos on there and it's them (Graco) posting them, not him or other facebookers. They're also really pushing that cordless cup sprayer too!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah Bill, you definitely want to practice before your debut on the jobsite. 

Because you know you'll likely have an audience then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Yeah Bill, you definitely want to practice before your debut on the jobsite.
> 
> Because you know you'll likely have an audience then.
> 
> ...


Yep, GC is a good friend of mine and he was joking about that when I told him I was going to go for it. I'm 100% sure he's gonna be standing there watching me.

There's so many damned models of these things out there, I've got no clue where to start. Some seem like they'll be too small to do what I need, then others seem to produce volume that I'm never gonna need.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I would think nothing less than a 395. Unless you're gonna get into some larger spraying projects, it'll serve you well for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> I would think nothing less than a 395. Unless you're gonna get into some larger spraying projects, it'll serve you well for a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I've read on here, that's what I was thinking too. Just to seriously confuse things, I think they might use different model names up here. Would a 395 be the same as a 17G177 Magnum ProX17? I think there's different models within the 395 line as well aren't there? I thought I'd seen guys post about a 395PC?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure about that. Anytime I see "Magnum" regarding Grace sprayers, I think DIY or homeowner line. I could be wrong. I haven't been in the market for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep, I knew you and the rest of PT would have my back when this thing happens. As far as reps, in the close to 10yrs I've lived here I've never met one or even heard of them mentioned for paint or anything else. Small town problems. As far as the hand masker, it'll just be a trip to the city which I'll have to do for the sprayer anyways. Probably gonna have to load up on a bunch of whatever else is involved in spraying so this is gonna be a reasonably large purchase on top of the sprayer itself.
> 
> I just hate the fact that I'm gonna be stuck having to spend hours on the road if I need tips or parts or whatever else commonly comes up using these things. Either way, no point in whining about it now as I've committed myself. Just have to figure out how large of a beast I need to get.


Yup a 395 will do just about anything you'll run into on an average rez paint.and whatever paint store you prefer will have a rep. USE EM. I'd call the store and have them put you in touch with a rep, have em bring a pump or 2 out to demo. See if you can set up something to shoot in your garage or??? Have a demo day and just goof around with it! And have your paint store send a hand masker out (with the rep maybe?). They will deliver, you just gotta push them some times. I have my suppliers deliver everything I can. Bigger town,yes. But it's definitely worth asking about. At a minimum, see how far they'll go and you can meet em. I remember being scared to death of "The Sprayer"(play the earth Vader march here) it lasted all of 10 minutes once I held the gun. Easy money. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Not sure about that. Anytime I see "Magnum" regarding Grace sprayers, I think DIY or homeowner line. I could be wrong. I haven't been in the market for a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you're right about that. I did find mention of Magnum vs Contractor line. Found a comparison chart and from the specs it would appear the X17 has slightly lower numbers than the 395PC. Not sure how important that would be considering how much I'd probably use the thing. The 395 is well over double the price.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think the difference is gonna be in the longer service life of the sprayer. 

Go for the professional grade, there's few things more aggravating than a cheap spray rig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I think you're right about that. I did find mention of Magnum vs Contractor line. Found a comparison chart and from the specs it would appear the X17 has slightly lower numbers than the 395PC. Not sure how important that would be considering how much I'd probably use the thing. The 395 is well over double the price.


The biggest difference in price is due to the hour rating of the pump section. The Magnum line has an hour rating 1/10th the time of the contractor lines. Get the 395 if you plan on using it more than a few days a year basically. There is also a big difference in the rating of the motors. The Magnum line is engineered to a price point. And that makes them cheap and somewhat disposable to someone who sprays regularly.

I had a Graco 395 as a rental for close to 5 years. Thousand's of hours of spraying in the hands of multiple painters. All i ever had to do was an occasional deep clean and a re-pack. (I made almost $7,500.00 renting it!)


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> The biggest difference in price is due to the hour rating of the pump section. The Magnum line has an hour rating 1/10th the time of the contractor lines. Get the 395 if you plan on using it more than a few days a year basically. There is also a big difference in the rating of the motors. The Magnum line is engineered to a price point. And that makes them cheap and somewhat disposable to someone who sprays regularly.
> 
> I had a Graco 395 as a rental for close to 5 years. Thousand's of hours of spraying in the hands of multiple painters. All i ever had to do was an occasional deep clean and a re-pack. (I made almost $7,500.00 renting it!)


Hmm. That's worth thinking about. A few days a year will probably all it's gonna get. lol. Who knows. Maybe more once I get into it. One thing I've been reading about is a "ProXChange pump kit" that goes for about $80USD that allows you to change out the pump cartridge onsite. I think they've started adding this feature to all their lines.

The motor rating is obviously a big part of the picture.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

No doubt, Bill, once you get into spraying you'll use it more than you anticipate. 

Louvered shutters, louvered gable vents, etc. Price them like you if you were gonna brush them, then spray 'em and put the money in your pocket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> No doubt, Bill, once you get into spraying you'll use it more than you anticipate.
> 
> Louvered shutters, louvered gable vents, etc. Price them like you if you were gonna brush them, then spray 'em and put the money in your pocket.
> 
> ...


By doing this you will pay for the difference between the Magnum and the 395 in just a few jobs. Think about that.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> No doubt, Bill, once you get into spraying you'll use it more than you anticipate.
> 
> Louvered shutters, louvered gable vents, etc. Price them like you if you were gonna brush them, then spray 'em and put the money in your pocket.
> 
> ...


This is one of the things that's driving me bat poop crazy about this whole decision. Everything's gonna be different. Pricing being a big one, prep work's gonna be different with masking stuff. Everything, then add on the process of learning how to spray stuff! I absolutely hate change, so the thought of changing the way I paint is driving me nuts. It's like LPC said, I've got the Darth Vader march going on in my head 24hrs a day for the past week.

I know I'll get over it, but it's gonna be a long ride from here till spring. Thanks again though kids for all the help.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well dang, Wildbill. Even if you own spray rig you still have the option of brushing/rolling. 

But looking into my crystal ball, I see you asking about drying racks and turntables for cabinet doors. And every time you pull the trigger on the gun, you'll be muttering to yourself "I can't believe I used to do all this chit by hand". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

You are overthinking this way too much.Buy,at a minimum, a 395 although I consider them to be more of a door stop. They are good pumps that will last a long time. But the bigger you go the more hose you can use and bigger tips. all that equals more production and more money. Also embrace the change.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

A magnum x-19 will push a .019 tip. It wont last as long as a 395 for damn sure, but it will push harder while its alive. 

I had a customer buy a x-19 for a month long job trim job on his mansion. I have to say, it worked great. My biggest complaint was the lack of a line filter, but some of the magnums have those. 

Make sure you have a line filter! 

My first pump was a little spraytech I used for 15 years, until Ibought my titan 440 6 months ago. It worked (and still works) great, but the lack of a line filter was a PITA. lots of tip clogging.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, you've convinced me. 395 it is. Will get it at some point this winter, when the roads open up for more than a couple of hours and you're not driving by cars in the ditch.

Also spoke with the wife, who gave me permission to go with the bigger pump.

I am over thinking this. Couldn't agree more. I just hate getting into stuff when I have no clue what I'm doing and nobody onsite to train me, but I've learned lots of stuff on my own over the years so it'll be fine.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Get in touch with a Graco rep and in addition to a price cut, they should be able to offer you a VIP coupon for free tips. And then you can send in the manufacturer coupon I'll link below for a couple more. I think I wound up with 14 tips when I bought my small pump.

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/airless/Graco-promotions.aspx


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Get in touch with a Graco rep and in addition to a price cut, they should be able to offer you a VIP coupon for free tips. And then you can send in the manufacturer coupon I'll link below for a couple more. I think I wound up with 14 tips when I bought my small pump.
> 
> http://www.portlandcompressor.com/airless/Graco-promotions.aspx


I'd be willing to bet there's one Graco rep for all of Canada, they're based out of Toronto... Only deal with major problems... and probably stare at that prepaid ticket on their desk to wherever they came from back home in the US once they're forgiven for whatever they did wrong to end up here. Sometimes I think we're the Siberia of North America.

Don't get me wrong, I love my country but I'm a realist.

I'll check out the link though. Thanks for that. It might work for Canada, who knows. I was on the Portland compressor website earlier today when comparing these things.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Well, you've convinced me. 395 it is. Will get it at some point this winter, when the roads open up for more than a couple of hours and you're not driving by cars in the ditch.
> 
> Also spoke with the wife, who gave me permission to go with the bigger pump.
> 
> I am over thinking this. Couldn't agree more. I just hate getting into stuff when I have no clue what I'm doing and nobody onsite to train me, but I've learned lots of stuff on my own over the years so it'll be fine.


I ran a Graco 395 PC for my first year in business and it did everything I needed it to do, I ended up picking up a Titan 440 for water-base and switched the graco to a solvent pump (lacquer, oil, etc). Now I run an HVLP for solvents and have a Graco 695 for everything else. They are very easy machines to operate. Graco machines use more steel parts than titan (titan uses aluminum)

Be careful of the cheaper machines, my painting buddy picked up a "graco Magnum" for lacquer and it fried all the seals in the pump...


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

How many here can paint a room in 6 minutes? Got to love those videos! HO sees this and will want to know why it takes you so long.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Another advantage with a better grade of pump is its ability to "keep up" with you. You'll pick up the pace as you gsin confidence and on a big exterior you want a pump waiting on you not you waiting on the pump. 
It is a game changer. But you'll find that though masking is time consuming the painting itself goes so much faster and looks so much better. The time you would spend on a "first coat" (or priming) on lids or trim or?? Gets spent masking and the coatings just go super fast. What might usually be a 3 coat (prime and 2 coats of finish or a color change or???)Gets done in 1/2 the time or less. You do need to adjust your quantities for spraying. You'll figure out what works as you go but for starters just add about 1 gallon per 5(ish) for pump, line and overspray. If you think a job needs 5 g with a brush get 6.... Makes you some good dough with a pump. Product is cheaper than labor! 
You'll just have another tool to use when appropriate and with proper cleaning and maintenance it'll last forever. Masking isn't a huge deal once you surrender to it,lol. Bag things TIGHT. Tape is cheaper than cleaning. And again, We'll happily help ya along. And if it hasn't been mentioned already, you can rent a decent pump at a box store or some paint stores just to either screw around with or try it out on a job with lids to paint or somethin easy....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

jennifertemple said:


> How many here can paint a room in 6 minutes? Got to love those videos! HO sees this and will want to know why it takes you so long.
> 
> I'd like to know what brand of brush he is using. It sure holds a lot of paint for LONG cut-ins. Pretty impressive work with the 18". Of course, that "room" is about the size of most closets, lol.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> Funny, just a couple of days ago someone posted a response to me that Lenmar was crap. Apparently someone is telling fibs. So lets see, in 30 years i have had numerous painters tell me Lenmar is fantastic, and one person tell me it is crap. Who to believe. who to believe.......


The only problem i had with it was user error. Was partially through cleaning out my gun when el boss-a-rooney had a "great idea". Note to self. Once it's exposed to air, it dries quick. Reactivating it (namely the parts on the lid that hadnt yet been cleaned but the pot was)...and trying to shoot it is a giant pita. Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Another advantage with a better grade of pump is its ability to "keep up" with you. You'll pick up the pace as you gsin confidence and on a big exterior you want a pump waiting on you not you waiting on the pump.
> It is a game changer. But you'll find that though masking is time consuming the painting itself goes so much faster and looks so much better. The time you would spend on a "first coat" (or priming) on lids or trim or?? Gets spent masking and the coatings just go super fast. What might usually be a 3 coat (prime and 2 coats of finish or a color change or???)Gets done in 1/2 the time or less. You do need to adjust your quantities for spraying. You'll figure out what works as you go but for starters just add about 1 gallon per 5(ish) for pump, line and overspray. If you think a job needs 5 g with a brush get 6.... Makes you some good dough with a pump. Product is cheaper than labor!
> You'll just have another tool to use when appropriate and with proper cleaning and maintenance it'll last forever. Masking isn't a huge deal once you surrender to it,lol. Bag things TIGHT. Tape is cheaper than cleaning. And again, We'll happily help ya along. And if it hasn't been mentioned already, you can rent a decent pump at a box store or some paint stores just to either screw around with or try it out on a job with lids to paint or somethin easy....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Excellent advice, but there isn't a big box store within an hours drive. And the one that's there sure as hell isn't gonna rent me anything. Just not gonna happen around here.

Everything else is solid advice though.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> I'd like to know what brand of brush he is using. It sure holds a lot of paint for LONG cut-ins. Pretty impressive work with the 18". Of course, that "room" is about the size of most closets, lol.


Speed painting with a Picasso has to be Jack Pauhl. He used to post here, but got upset with people dogging on his obsession with ultra-high production rates I think.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> jennifertemple said:
> 
> 
> > How many here can paint a room in 6 minutes? Got to love those videos! HO sees this and will want to know why it takes you so long.
> ...


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I think you're right about that. I did find mention of Magnum vs Contractor line. Found a comparison chart and from the specs it would appear the X17 has slightly lower numbers than the 395PC. Not sure how important that would be considering how much I'd probably use the thing. The 395 is well over double the price.


I own two X17 and I can tell you that the pumps are not serviceable. You literally cannot take them apart, even just taking off the outer casing is a chore. I had one pump destroyed after running mineral spirits through it after a customer used Kilz. Not even 100 gallons through it. Best part about it? Instead of sending me a new pump assembly Graco just sent me a brand new one!

Hell no would I ever purchase one again. Unless I got an extended warranty because i know I will break them.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It’s a lot easier to paint a room in 6 minutes when you don’t mask the base boards, fully protect the carpet or remove switch plates. 

I have a lot of respect for JP and I’ve learned a lot from his forum, website and FB page. His brush skill are off the charts and he’s developed amazing systems that have been helpful to my business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Gymschu said:


> jennifertemple said:
> 
> 
> > How many here can paint a room in 6 minutes? Got to love those videos! HO sees this and will want to know why it takes you so long.
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> jennifertemple said:
> 
> 
> > How many here can paint a room in 6 minutes? Got to love those videos! HO sees this and will want to know why it takes you so long.
> ...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> jennifertemple said:
> 
> 
> > How many here can paint a room in 6 minutes? Got to love those videos! HO sees this and will want to know why it takes you so long.
> ...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Speed painting with a Picasso has to be Jack Pauhl. He used to post here, but got upset with people dogging on his obsession with ultra-high production rates I think.


Yeah. The Picassos that shed like mf'ers! What the videos don't show is the helper that comes in after the vid and picks all the picasso hairs out of the paint!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> Yeah. The Picassos that shed like mf'ers! What the videos don't show is the helper that comes in after the vid and picks all the picasso hairs out of the paint!


pac-man what brushes are guy in your area using?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

PACman said:


> Yeah. The Picassos that shed like mf'ers! What the videos don't show is the helper that comes in after the vid and picks all the picasso hairs out of the paint!


I got the sense that they're good/great for a couple jobs, but fall apart quickly after that. I have one at the bottom of my brush tote, but didn't care for its performance and am not a fan of disposable tools.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

He may have his paint thinned down quite a bit for those long of strokes.


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

We do it all the time, every other week. The key is prep, prep, prep. It allows that we get to paint the entire house when the client has confidence in your ability to keep overspray and dust off of everything.


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Wildbill7145 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're right about that. I did find mention of Magnum vs Contractor line. Found a comparison chart and from the specs it would appear the X17 has slightly lower numbers than the 395PC. Not sure how important that would be considering how much I'd probably use the thing. The 395 is well over double the price.
> ...


You get what you pay for. Is it a investment?.
Remember, investments pay dividends. 
Invest in a good sprayer, take care of it, have it last for years, hence Dividends.
Like this baby. Our second sprayer exclusively for cabinets.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

zoomermp said:


> You get what you pay for. Is it a investment?.
> Remember, investments pay dividends.
> Invest in a good sprayer, take care of it, have it last for years, hence Dividends.
> Like this baby. Our second sprayer exclusively for cabinets.



I bought the sprayers to fill a niche when my 395's are down for maintenance. I rent these tools and last year they payed for themselves already so they could crap the bed tomorrow and I wouldn't care too much.

Would I get these again? No I would rather have one extra 395 than two of these.


----------



## BoondockPaints (Nov 14, 2018)

ridesarize said:


> I spray in occupied homes when I have to. I sprayed ceilings in my friends home a little bit ago. He didn't realize how much we painters plastic stuff off until I started covering everything.
> 
> I will be starting an oak cabinet job, priming and painting white. It's an occupied home and I'll be confining everything to the kitchen and dining room only. Plastic booth being taped up, zipper entrance installed, air vent out the sliding door to the back deck.
> Going to spray shellac, then grain fill, sand, then waterborne prime, then two coats of durapoxy.


I know it's an old thread, but what do you use as a vent out the sliding door/window?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Box fan with a filter on the back of it. Skip the filter if you like painting the neighbours, too.

Best practice is to let the overspray settle to the floor and then just vacuum it up.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

BoondockPaints said:


> I know it's an old thread, but what do you use as a vent out the sliding door/window?


I was just using a box fan for venting on that job. I will be investing in better equipment soon, and as needed.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

BoondockPaints said:


> I know it's an old thread, but what do you use as a vent out the sliding door/window?


We just sprayed this out on Friday. All latex products. Let the dust settle then crack the windows after 10 mins..Kitchen has to be completely quarentined off with no breezes or cross drafts that can carry paint throughout the house..


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Lol you can tell it's an east coast home because of the desk in the kitchen.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> Lol you can tell it's an east coast home because of the desk in the kitchen.





Masterwork said:


> Lol you can tell it's an east coast home because of the desk in the kitchen.


Well tecnically it's the dining room.  But Is that an an East Coast thing?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Well tecnically it's the dining room.  But Is that an an East Coast thing?


Definitely. My wife and I were house shopping in Nova Scotia last fall. Almost every house had a kitchen desk.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Masterwork said:


> Definitely. My wife and I were house shopping in Nova Scotia last fall. Almost every house had a kitchen desk.


I dunno, I've seen them a fair bit around here and you and I are in the same neck of the woods. I'm in Kincardine.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> Definitely. My wife and I were house shopping in Nova Scotia last fall. Almost every house had a kitchen desk.


 Probably cause everything happens in the kitchen out here. If there wasn't a desk, no work would get done.😅


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I dunno, I've seen them a fair bit around here and you and I are in the same neck of the woods. I'm in Kincardine.


Mmmmm... that reminds me. I need to find out if the Hog's Breath is doing takeout.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Masterwork said:


> Mmmmm... that reminds me. I need to find out if the Hog's Breath is doing takeout.


Yes, they are. Breaking headline news... We're also getting a Dominoe's Pizza. 6'th pizza joint in a town of 8 thousand. lol


----------

